# TRG Announces GTO Drivers



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*TRG Announces GTO Drivers; Collins Edwards for Season; Pilgrim & O'Connell at 24 *
Presented by HRPWorld.com






 12/30/2005 - TRG is heading to the Daytona practice days with high expectations for the Grand American Rolex Series presented by Crown Royal Reserve 24 Hours at Daytona. The hopes will be carried by the strength of TRG's proven team and drivers Paul Edwards, Kelly Collins, Jan Magnussen and Andy Pilgrim in the number 64/TRG/iRise/Pontiac GTO.R and Marc Bunting, Andy Lally, RJ Valentine and Johnny O'Connell in the number 65/TRG/F1 Air/Pontiac GTO.R. 
TRG has assembled a strong team for the GTO.Rs going into Daytona. Paul Edwards and Kelly Collins will drive the number 64 car full time for '06. Road racing stalwarts Jan Magnussen and Andy Pilgrim will support Edwards and Collins for the 24 hours. 

Piloting the number 65 entry will be returning 2005 GT points runner-ups, Marc Burning and Andy Lally. Long time road racer RJ Valentine will also be apart of the number 65 driving crew throughout the 2005 season. Joining the trio for Daytona will be one of sportscars top shoes and GM factory driver Johnny O'Connell. 

"We have a driver lineup in both cars with tremendous experience," said team owner Kevin Buckler. "Andy Pilgrim, Jan and Kelly have won Daytona in the past. Along with Paul this will arguably be the most potent driver lineup in the race. Andy Lally, Marc, R.J and Johnny are very experienced in long distance racing, with Andy and Johnny also recording wins here. That is five previous winners four our two cars and that is strong. The TRG crew, the drivers and myself all are going into this race with one goal - to win." 

TRG will be looking to extend their excellent 2005 season performance with the still new GTO.Rs at Daytona. The cars will return to where they were first introduced to the media and competition only five months ago. Since then the team has amassed an impressive list of achievements including four wins, a pole position and 11 top 10 finishes between the two cars. 

"We had a good season last year with the GTO.R in the eight events that we competed in," continued Buckler. "However the Daytona 24 Hour is the event that will prove the cars performance. Like Porsche, Pontiac will need to build up a pedigree in the long distance races. I have no doubts about the car going into Daytona, TRG has won this event in the past and we have a strong all around team that understands how to prepare for and run 24 hour races." 

TRG will take to the modified oval road course at Daytona International Speedway January 4th - 7th in preparation for the 24 hours. 

#64/TRG/iRise/Pontiac GTO.R 

*Paul Edwards 
*Kelly Collins 
Jan Magnussen 
Andy Pilgrim 
#65/TRG/F1 Air/Alpine Bagel/iRise/Pontiac GTO.R 

*Marc Bunting 
*Andy Lally 
*RJ Valentine 
Johnny O'Connell 
*Denotes season long drivers.


----------



## GGTTOO (Oct 6, 2005)

Who broadcasts the race? I either miss it or pass over it when changing channels.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GGTTOO said:


> Who broadcasts the race? I either miss it or pass over it when changing channels.


Last year it was broadcast on the *Speed Channel.*

Here is the *2006 Schedule,* with no mention of being broadcast.


----------

